# Full Haldex Kit w/ Part Numbers



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

This is all the parts to do a full Haldex service and not break the bank, prices are a little cheaper on http://www.genuineaudiparts.com/ than some other online vendors and all parts are direct OEM.
Haldex Level Hole Plug M14x1 - 02D 525 729 A - $2.67
Haldex Drain Hole Plug M10x1 - 02D 525 729 - $2.67
Washer Level Hole Plug - 02D 525 655 B - $3.04








Washer Drain Hole Plug - 02D 525 655 - $0.74
Haldex Oil Filter - 02D 525 558 A - $36.62
Haldex Oil - G 052 175 A1 - $13.75
Total Price: $59.49 + shipping $7.50








EDIT: If you haven't changed the tranny and rear diff oil and your over 30k to 40k miles, this is also a great time to get that done while you have the car up on jack stands or on a lift:
OEM Transmission Fluid - G 052 171 A2 - $26.04
OEM Rear Diff Fluid - G 052 145 S2 - $20.39
Different Haldex filter wrench tools:
Actual VAG tool
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=3661
cheaper price for OEM tool








http://www.toolsource.com/hald....html
Aftermarket tool which has gone up in price on Modshack








http://www.modshack.info/Haldex.htm
But this guy might still have them for $25 shipped







This is the one I have and the price is right








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3665991

Tool for the front tranny plugs and rear diff plugs:
http://germanautoparts.com/Aud...251/1
This fluid pump tool will save you from doing lots of cussing <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0">
http://www.antonline.com/p_SL4344-GP_402784.htm

Haldex Write Ups:
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/misc35.shtml
http://billswebspace.com/Audi%...l.pdf
http://www.amp82.co.uk/tt/haldex/
Gear Oil Write Ups - Your going to need at least 4 qt's of 75-90w GL5 oil, you can get the OEM stuff from the stealership or genuineaudiparts. Or you can get either Red Line or Royal Purple. Just make sure it's 75-90w and GL5 standard. From memory I think it took 1.25 quarts for the rear diff and 2.5 to 2.75 quarts for the tranny, always nice to have that 4th bottle in case $#it happens <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0">
Rear Diff
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1693932.phtml
Transmission
http://public.fotki.com/mcphil..._oil/
******If you don't have a lift, remember to put the car on 4 jack stands, put it in 2nd gear, start the car and release the clutch and let all 4 wheels spin for 10 mins*******


_Modified by markcorrado1 at 1:52 PM 1-14-2009_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Full Haldex Kit w/ Part Numbers (markcorrado1)*

Not sure I understand the need to replace the level plug and washer.


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Full Haldex Kit w/ Part Numbers (JettaRed)*

Well just like how I screwed up the allen bolt on the drain plug I figured I'd include all the parts


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

dont forget the wrench!


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_dont forget the wrench!


Here yah go:
http://www.modshack.info/Haldex.htm


----------

